# Will a male pigeon come back with a mate if it has escaped or got let go??



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, this is pigeonkeeper!!

I've heard stories of homing pigeons getting let go, and then a couple days later coming back with a mate. This happened to my cousin. His pigeon escaped, and came back with another pigeon, but he didn't get his pigeon back. And if it's a female homing pigeon, will it go with a male pigeon?? 

Thanks!!

pigeonkeeper


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> Hi, this is pigeonkeeper!!
> 
> I've heard stories of homing pigeons getting let go, and then a couple days later coming back with a mate. This happened to my cousin. His pigeon escaped, and came back with another pigeon, but he didn't get his pigeon back. And if it's a female homing pigeon, will it go with a male pigeon??
> 
> ...


It could or could not happen..........there's no way to know unless they show up with another bird.


----------

